# Cost of treatment in GCRM?



## cpopbrown (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi girlies 

I have just had my 6th failed round of clomid the waiting time for IVF in my area is 4 years so hubby and I are thinking of going private. We have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility all investigations have came back ok! So who knows. Anyhoo I've we been looking into costings etc and I'm completely bamboozled, I know it varies from person to person but there's so many different 'add ons' . We've been looking into the GCRM in Glasgow as it seems to have good feedback? And is open to new things. I have the price list (sounds so cold for what it is) however I have no idea to estimate or costs. I would be inclined towards ICSI and would love girls if you can give me an idea of what we're facing financially and any feedback good or bad is extremely, extremely welcome. Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi cpop,

I went for my assessment today in GCRM and for both hubby and I - this was £230.  Then the consultant appt is £160 I think and then the ICSI is £3820, plus the cost of drugs,  They estimated this to be around £1000 give or take depending on what I need.

I have also heard good stories on GCRM which is why we are going there.  

There is a dedicated GCRM thread in the regional section
Good luck if you decide to go ahead 
xxx


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi cpop, 

me an my huby have just completed our 1st ivf cycle @ GCRM unfortunately it didnt give us a bfp this time round but I cant blame the clinic for that . We found them to be very professional but also very approachable, its a small staff group and you tend to get to know who everyone is very quickly and they get to know you. All in for complete ivf package including meds and assisted hatching our cost were just under £5,000. 

I would reccomend them to anyone and I know how long it took me to make a choice of clinic. Good luck with whatever you decide.

Meikle


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi cpopbrown

we are currently on our first go of icsi at the nuffield, which has cost £4500, but we were around £1000, before hand on assesments, blood teste ect.xxxx


----------

